# Beethoven late quartet-2 questions



## Aurelian

In the first movement of the C#-Minor quartet, op.131, the key signature changes to Eb minor. Was there a reason for this instead of the enharmonic D# minor?

In the most dramatic part of the Grosse Fuge, the quarter notes are written as 2 tied eighth notes. Why?


----------

